

API Documentation Theme / CMS - nodesocket

Are there any good themes (Wordpress) or other CMS for editing and managing technical documentation, such as API doc?<p>I really like the Mozilla API Doc: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Boolean<p>Also, Postmark has some great API Doc as well: http://developer.postmarkapp.com/developer-build.html
======
wladimir
I use Sphinx (<http://sphinx.pocoo.org/>) to generate my documentation. It
generates a HTML site and various other formats from one set of source
documents (in ReStructuredText) and the docstrings in your source code. It's
very Python oriented, though.

------
jagira
Check Develop.Github - Github's API docs <http://develop.github.com/>

The site is opensource - <https://github.com/github/develop.github.com>

------
faramarz
Looks like Mozilla is using MindTouch <http://www.mindtouch.com/> (albeit,
highly customized). I'm also interested in setting up an internal
repository/library for my team. this is a timely post!

